# OCI application from Australia - doubts - Please guide ?



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

I have a doubt while applying OCI from Australia. I received my citizenship and need to apply OCI and surrender my passport. Please advise the step. I have googled and found out the below, but I need to know if we need to upload our Australian passport or the INDIAN passport when they say current passport ? Please advise the steps. 

I have completed the online application in OCI-Services (ociservices.gov.in) and in the process of uploading the documents page. 
*my questions 4 below. Please answer.*

1. What do I need to upload and how do i proceed further. 
2. Do I need to send the documents to VFS or after uploading the images below, need to visit VFS ? 
3. IS there a separate process to surrender INDIAN passport. Please anyone advise, who have applied. I am not clear, when they say current valid passport - I assume current INDIAN passport. Is it right ? 
4. Do we need to upload all these documents to apply OCI from Australia or the process changed ? 
*
documents to upload - found online - are these needed ?
*
1. Current valid passport, with validity of minimum 6 months at the time of submission of application. (Upload online- Current passport category)
2. Registered Marriage Certificate (If married) or equivalent proof (Indian passport copy on which spouse name is endorsed) and current passport of spouse to endorse name of spouse in OCI card. (Upload online- Marriage Certificate Category)
3.Proof of employment with job description/Proof of own business/Student ID Card/Proof of last employment with job description. (Upload online- Employment Proof Category)
4.Address proof (Utility Bill/ Driving License copy or any other proof for current address.) (Upload online in similar or any available category)
5. Copy of appointment confirmation letter.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acdc said:


> I have a doubt while applying OCI from Australia. I received my citizenship and need to apply OCI and surrender my passport. Please advise the step. I have googled and found out the below, but I need to know if we need to upload our Australian passport or the INDIAN passport when they say current passport ? Please advise the steps.
> 
> I have completed the online application in OCI-Services (ociservices.gov.in) and in the process of uploading the documents page.
> *my questions 4 below. Please answer.*
> ...


Go through this link


https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/oci_pio_service/pdf/oci-checklist-updated-new.pdf


If you still have doubts, ask
Cheers


----------



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Go through this link
> 
> 
> https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/oci_pio_service/pdf/oci-checklist-updated-new.pdf
> ...


Hi Bro,

thanks for the update. so fill the online oci application. upload the documents and get the check list printed out and visit VFS with all the mentioned list of documents right ? Like no option to send these xerox to any PO box, but we need to visit the VFS office manually and submit docs and pay - right ? So when they say upload current passport - its ur INDIAN current passport and not Australian passport ? 

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acdc said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> thanks for the update. so fill the online oci application. upload the documents and get the check list printed out and visit VFS with all the mentioned list of documents right ? Like no option to send these xerox to any PO box, but we need to visit the VFS office manually and submit docs and pay - right ? So when they say upload current passport - its ur INDIAN current passport and not Australian passport ?
> 
> thanks


If you can get an appointment, it’s best to visit them so that you can hand over which ever documents they need
Cheers


----------



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

NB said:


> If you can get an appointment, it’s best to visit them so that you can hand over which ever documents they need
> Cheers


Lovely. Thanks mate. one more thing, do we need a XXII form as well ? attached for your ref. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

acdc said:


> Lovely. Thanks mate. one more thing, do we need a XXII form as well ? attached for your ref.
> 
> Cheers


Most probably 
No harm in filling and submitting it, even if it’s not required 
Cheers


----------



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

NB said:


> Most probably
> No harm in filling and submitting it, even if it’s not required
> Cheers


Ok will do. I reckon we need to fill 2 applications if we apply myself and for my son right ...or can I submit a minor application ( my son's) along with my application. Any thoughts ? 

Cheers


----------



## Mkanth (Feb 5, 2015)

acdc said:


> Ok will do. I reckon we need to fill 2 applications if we apply myself and for my son right ...or can I submit a minor application ( my son's) along with my application. Any thoughts ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi abcd, have you finished ur process? how long did it take for u? thanks, kanth.


----------

